# Daiwa's new concept guides?



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...cts_id/10607/morethan-branzino-ags-97lml.html

Video describes them a lil more but i forgot my translator (she is at work), Do you guys think guides like this might become common place soon? I am surprised it has not been done sooner.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I know that looks alone could get those to sell pretty easy. So where can you get them from?


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

narfpoit said:


> I know that looks alone could get those to sell pretty easy. So where can you get them from?


 Unfortunately I guess you cant unless someone finds the manufacturer for them :/ Good thing is, its only a matter of time before some one makes em'.


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

It looks like you can order from site and pay with PayPal. Has anyone try to order anything?


----------



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

0ne2fish said:


> It looks like you can order from site and pay with PayPal. Has anyone try to order anything?


 I buy stuff from plat all the time, Unfortunately thats for the whole morethan branzino rod which is most likely around the ballpark of 800 or so. I shot mr ogawa an email hopefully he gets back to me.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

look at the guide wraps.. its a carbon weave. nice..


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

These guides were posted on Rodbuilding.org a few weeks ago, they are bas a$$ looking but I have my concerns. First a Titanium ring scares the crap out of me, anyone with Ti guides will tell you that they are soft, they will bend easier than stainless steel. If the inserts are Ti they will groove, and fairly quickly. I suspect that the inserts are Ti plates or something similar, or they will have huge problems.


----------

